# Tesla charges too much



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I just came back from a trip to Canada and I was surprised at paying $0.46 per kw on the supercharger network in Upper New York State.

Looking at prices on Electrify America, a member pays $0.31 per kw with a $4 per month plan (which can be cancelled at anytime) and $0.43 without one. The breakeven point is 33 kw per month.

On my trip I would have saved $30 using EA exclusively or 30%. No wonder Tesla isn't in a hurry to release its CCS adapter.

As a side note, in Quebec I paid $0.25 per kw.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Telsa’s greed ruined an amazing marketing opportunity to highlight the benefits of owning an EV. i hope Tesla made enough money because oil prices are coming back down. All he accomplished with me is that I am now uncomfortable with Tesla proprietary DC Charging. It’s like if Ford owned Exxon and you had to buy gas only from Exxon when you travel.

If the increased supercharger rates were and exact reflection of energy prices it could be defended, but I see it as greed and taking advantage of your customers in tough times.

prices at renewable energy superchargers should be stable and not market based, or it’s not worth bragging about.


----------



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

At those rates, assuming 4 miles per kwh, it costs $3.45 to drive 30 miles. My Genesis 2012 gets about 30 mpg on highway so it's basically like paying $3.45 per gallon. Compared to a Prius that gets 50 mpg, it's equivalent to paying $5.75 per gallon.


----------

